# Réglages iCloud sur mon iPad



## beR (1 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Quand je vais dans les réglages iCloud, je vois dans les réglages avancés que j'ai un compte de courrier en @me.com
Alors que je n'utilise pas cette adresse mais un @gmail

L'adresse @me.com est grisée je ne peux la modifier
Comment en sortir

Pour info: j'avais migré depuis un compte mobile.me
Merci à tous


----------

